# Igf  1 lr3



## Kiddrocky (Jan 18, 2020)

Hard to tell from all I've read supposedly it's all fake but I've never had anything bunk from this guy. Any one else ever tried it or heard about it.  Standard vial blue top says
 igf-1 LR3
1mg
For research purposes only


----------



## Joliver (Jan 18, 2020)

Fairly certain it's all bunk. In my experience, from multiple sources, it was a waste.


----------



## ripper (Jan 18, 2020)

I tried legit stuff back when it first came on the scene.  For me it helped burn fat, gave insane hunger, and a unique look I'd say would be similar to muscles full of glycogen but everything else really tight and dry.  When i tried it, I remember thinking it was pricey and more of a cosmetic supp, which wasn't my focus at the time.

That was years back and I've not used it since to compare what's out there now.


----------



## tinymk (Jan 18, 2020)

Never got shit from it on the couple times I did it.


----------



## Kiddrocky (Jan 18, 2020)

That's what I dont understand I've heard from older cats that have used it and they said they loved it but now most of it is fake.  Why would production of it stop if it was good in the first place?


----------



## GSgator (Jan 20, 2020)

When I used it a decade ago I didn’t really notice any increase in muscle but the pumps were really skin splitting and it also made me super hungry.


----------



## Joliver (Jan 20, 2020)

Kiddrocky said:


> That's what I dont understand I've heard from older cats that have used it and they said they loved it but now most of it is fake.  Why would production of it stop if it was good in the first place?



The production standard for igf is too high. It's like manufacturing a snow flake. I've been doing this a long time and I've not seen a good batch or verifiable results from somebody on an igf run from a ugl. Maybe some state run lab is pulling it off, but out here, not so much. As anabolic as igf is, if the product was truly legitimate, we wouldn't be guessing whether it worked or not.

The placebo effect is real, however.


----------



## Jin (Jan 20, 2020)

Joliver said:


> The production standard for igf is too high. It's like manufacturing a snow flake. I've been doing this a long time and I've not seen a good batch or verifiable results from somebody on an igf run from a ugl. Maybe some state run lab is pulling it off, but out here, not so much. As anabolic as igf is, if the product was truly legitimate, we wouldn't be guessing whether it worked or not.
> 
> The placebo effect is real, however.



This. 

I was running some from a reputable reaearch chem shop. My lifting partner at the time was working in an Ivy League affiliated lab. He could order the real thing from a lab that sold to the university. I don’t rememver the actual price but it was on the order of $1,000+ per mg.

placebo is a hell of a drUG.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 4, 2020)

hesan24 said:


> İgf1 lr3 are mostly over 200$ a vial bro .



real LR3 would be 1000+ a vial.  If you actually got something real.  

no one is getting real Lr3 unless you have a lab hook up and lots & lots of loot


----------

